# Stock



## hyhuk (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello all. I have a 12" buttikoferi alone in a 120 gallon with a section of slate. My question is, is there a small fish or fishes that i can get that would be happy living among the slate and not straying to far from it? Sure everyone knows the temperment of Butti's.... :-?


----------

